

Weak statistical standards implicated in scientific irreproducibility - triplesec
http://www.nature.com/news/weak-statistical-standards-implicated-in-scientific-irreproducibility-1.14131

======
triplesec
This new Bayes/frequentist test comparison test referenced looks interesting.
That "which is better" storm about a year ago was less than coherent, but
brought the differences to my attention, given that I was taught only
frequentist methods for my researches. Academic practices and blinkers, again!
I was always sceptical of the arbitrariness of the 2 SD "reasonable proof"
standard in our researches, so it's great to see a specialist shed some more
light.

